# Approx *length* of 4-7 month old Vizsla?



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

I know this is a very weird question, but can anyone tell me the approximate length of their Vizslas in the 4-7 month old range?

I live in a cold climate and would like to grab a jacket or two for our winter, but I'm going second hand in light of the growing monster so I won't have the luxury of trying on at the store. I'm not too terribly concerned about an exact fit, and will likely grab a couple options to accommodate growth, but any feedback would be appreciated.

TIA! :smile


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry - way too broad an age range for a remotely accurate answer. I have experience with fitting dogs for coats, and it really requires a simple measurement of the dog. Plus, the difference in size from a 4 month old to a 7 month old in either sex can be significant. Coats can be ordered easily from several sources online, with delivery within a matter of days.
FYI, I stopped carrying them myself because of the extremely high return/exchange rate because people simply would not take a moment to put a tape on their dogs back... 
Ken


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Sorry - way too broad an age range for a remotely accurate answer. I have experience with fitting dogs for coats, and it really requires a simple measurement of the dog. Plus, the difference in size from a 4 month old to a 7 month old in either sex can be significant. Coats can be ordered easily from several sources online, with delivery within a matter of days.
> FYI, I stopped carrying them myself because of the extremely high return/exchange rate because people simply would not take a moment to put a tape on their dogs back...
> Ken


Amazing. I'd rather get the tape out and order the right one. Kaylee didn't get much longer after 6mths if at all, but she is right on the small spectrum of "normal" for a Vizsla. She's about 20inches (back length) and 40 lbs. I feel like it's more important to get something that fits their chest well vs. the length.


----------



## JALVizsla (Nov 16, 2016)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Sorry - way too broad an age range for a remotely accurate answer. I have experience with fitting dogs for coats, and it really requires a simple measurement of the dog. Plus, the difference in size from a 4 month old to a 7 month old in either sex can be significant. Coats can be ordered easily from several sources online, with delivery within a matter of days.
> FYI, I stopped carrying them myself because of the extremely high return/exchange rate because people simply would not take a moment to put a tape on their dogs back...
> Ken


Yep, I know it's going to be a range, that's why I'm asking. When pup is full grown I'll take them in to my local tack shop and find one that fits well, but for growing stages, I'm not going to spend $30-$60+ on a coat that may fit a month. 

I'm looking at a couple used ones now, and if I spend $10 on one that fits for a month... well, no harm no foul. For the same price as one new, I can get several used to get me through the whole winter.


----------

